# What would you grab?



## marilynhanson (Nov 25, 2008)

Does anyone ever think about what they would grab if their house was on fire? I am curious what everyone would say, this can be good planning if you want to be able to leave fast but not leave stuff behind.


----------



## saintsfanbrian (Oct 30, 2008)

My children. Everything else that I keep in the house is replaceable.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Things:

Important papers - birth certificates, ID, cash, wallet, health-cards - that kind of stuff. I would also grab things like vehicle keys / insurance / registration and the related type of stuff. Finally - I would grab my bug-out kit that is stored in the house (different from my vehicle kit) that has enough stuff in it to help me live for a few weeks. My "in house" bug-out kit has things like my Palm-Pilot and cell-charger and cell phone in it .. makes it easier to contact people if I have their phone numbers - I rarely memorize phone numbers now.

Pets:

No pets that I would care if they survived or not ... my pets are fish

People:

There is only one other living with me full time - she comes with me with her important papers and bug-out gear as well.


----------



## JeepHammer (Oct 10, 2008)

So, when you guys panic and leave, can I have your lawn mower?


----------



## Backwoods (Oct 27, 2008)

We have a couple of tote containers that hold items like family pictures and some other items. I would take those if it was possible but I would not risk my life for them. Also have a couple of smaller portable fire proof boxs that keep all importent paperwork secured. Those I would make sure to grab. All of it is kept in a central closet with the family BOB's and some other items.


----------



## Homer_Simpson (Oct 19, 2008)

Keep in mind (as a former volunteer firefighter) when you discover your house is on fire chances are you won't have time to grab paperwork, unless you keep it at the door. Family members are first, second and third on my list, we have a meeting place and are friendly with our neighbors so shelter is not an issue at that point. 

One thing people should think about doing is keeping a copy of important papers at a trusted family members home in another location, fire boxes are cheap and you can retain the keys to keep your info secure. I know many people that keep things in a safety deposit box at the bank, if you and your better half D) get your own safety deposit box put your items in their box and their items in your box, that way if there is a death and the bank finds out and freezes their information or access to their info, you can still get what is needed.


----------



## Homestead Gal (Nov 25, 2008)

Great info. Homer Simpson!
It never occurred to me to copy and keep info. at a relatives home. I've already experienced the safe deposit box issue. Having two boxes is a great idea. Makes it much easier for the family to access.


----------



## KYprep (Nov 28, 2008)

the important papers are in a fire safe. I have a 4 gig usb stick. I have scanned all my important papers and family photos on to it. I have one and the better half has one. Its on my key ring so I have it with me all the time.


----------



## Backwoods (Oct 27, 2008)

Homer_Simpson said:


> Keep in mind (as a former volunteer firefighter) when you discover your house is on fire chances are you won't have time to grab paperwork, unless you keep it at the door. Family members are first, second and third on my list, we have a meeting place and are friendly with our neighbors so shelter is not an issue at that point.
> 
> One thing people should think about doing is keeping a copy of important papers at a trusted family members home in another location, fire boxes are cheap and you can retain the keys to keep your info secure. I know many people that keep things in a safety deposit box at the bank, if you and your better half D) get your own safety deposit box put your items in their box and their items in your box, that way if there is a death and the bank finds out and freezes their information or access to their info, you can still get what is needed.


Very good information. I do like the idea of leaving a secure fire box/safe at a trusted family members house. I admit I'm not to keen on the bank idea though since they may be subject to some type of goverment seizure or other action at any time that might compromise my information.


----------



## Jerseyzuks (Oct 13, 2008)

Well, I can say this from personal experience, as my house burned down a year and a half ago.

I grabbed my dogs. They are like my children, and I would have never been able to live with myself knowing that my dogs burned alive while I sat outside. Most people tell me that I was stupid to go back for them... but it was my decision and I would do it again.

Luckily, after the fire was out, I was able to go back the next day and recover a birth certificate (but not much else).

Things I wish I would have had... 

An extra credit/debit card. Yes insurance kicked in and I got a check within a couple of days, but the first couple of days with no clothes & no money were tough. Luckily I have family that live pretty close so I wasn't completely out.

Another form of ID. A passport would have really helped with getting replacements for everything else (drivers licence, checks, etc)


----------



## Shultze 3 (Dec 4, 2008)

I am sorry to hear about your house, Jerseyzuks. That is awful. Have you got your life back on track now? I sure hope so!

I would grab my keys, phone, purse (which hopefully the 1st two things will be in) phone charger, and important papers. If I could, my pictures or at least some of them would be the next thing I would want to make it out of the house with.

I hadn't thought of leaving a copy of important papers at a family members house. Great idea! Or maybe you could leave them in your locked desk at the office.


----------



## Homer_Simpson (Oct 19, 2008)

I don't trust the office idea, although if you feel OK with the people around you there that is a good idea. 

I keep my clothing within reach, in my pockets are wallet, ID inside (never leaves the clothing until I'm changing) car keys, on the belt my multi-tool, knife in the pocket. Boots, shirt etc, so as I get up I either grab it or get dressed then leave, I would say in a fire the clothing is going over my PJ's. 

In my car in the detached garage is my BOB, more clothing, about 3 days worth of food, water, small tent, etc. 

Speaking of that if you have a detached garage or shed would be another place to keep a fire safe with copies of important papers, still on your property but not in the same location as the house.


----------



## endurance (Nov 26, 2008)

Homer_Simpson said:


> Speaking of that if you have a detached garage or shed would be another place to keep a fire safe with copies of important papers, still on your property but not in the same location as the house.


Considering that after the kitchen, more fires start in the garage than any other room of the house, that might be a poor idea. Gasoline is a very flammable thing and that's why they require firewalls between homes and garages. I'd say a good firesafe mounted to an exterior wall (possibly in a closet) would give your items the best chance of survival. How about putting a couple 2.5 gallon water jugs on top of it, too?


----------



## jebrown (Nov 7, 2008)

*leaving*

Homer 
If your house catches fire take your clothes with you and leave as soon as posible. The time it takes to get dressesd may prevent you vrom escaping. If you doubt my advice check with your local or any fire department. The sooner you get out the better your chances of survival. Very few people die from being burned in a house fire. They succumb to smoke inhalation, carbon monoxide gases or toxic gases from the buring items in your house.
As far as fires in garages they are just as safe as any room in the house. People tend to be less careful with storage in garages that is the reason.


----------



## AgentFlounder (Dec 12, 2008)

With a fire there's presumably no time. Wife, me, cats in proximity. Nothing else is worth losing our lives for.

Michael


----------



## efbjr (Oct 20, 2008)

*Cats are useful...*



AgentFlounder said:


> With a fire there's presumably no time. Wife, me, cats in proximity. Nothing else is worth losing our lives for.
> 
> Michael


Our two cats woke up my wife when my drunk nephew came home late one night, put some frozen pizza in the oven and fell asleep. The fire and smoke freaked out the cats  who jumped on to the bed and woke up the wife (I was at work-- 3rd shift). One cat started licking her face, and the other scratched her leg to awaken her. She got the fire out and proceeded to give the nephew holy hell! 

When I got home the next morning, I told the dumb a** nephew that if it was a choice between him and the cats, he would lose!

I should also explain that my wife is nearly deaf. When she has her hearing aid out, she hears nothing. The cats would react whenever someone would come to the door. Properly trained, they are as effective as a watchdog, loyal to their owners, and as a bonus...you don't half to walk them in a snowstorm!


----------



## Homer_Simpson (Oct 19, 2008)

I don't know I was a volunteer fireman for about 15 years, I can get my pants on pretty darn quick 

But you are correct, chances are I'd be grabbing the kids and forgetting about clothing, but then again I have a BOB in my car with a change of clothing for all so I'm not too worried about it at that point.


Keep in mind everything can be replaced except our loved ones, they come first in any situation, even important papers can be replaced, might be a pain to do, which would be a reason to keep copies at another location off site that is safe and trusted


----------

